# Eclipse: Dateien zu Projekt hinzufügen



## Eclipse ist groß (31. Okt 2006)

Ehm, hallo erstmal.

Die Frage ist vielleicht ein wenig dumm, aber wie kann ich einem Projekt Dateien, die bereits existieren, hinzufügen?

Bisher habe ich leider nur gefunden, dass man neue Dateien erstellen kann, aber keine packages oder java Dateien (*.java) hinzufügen kann.

Wahrscheinlich übersehe ich es einfach, aber ich finde es leider nicht.

Hoffe, jmd. kann mir helfen.


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2006)

Copy&Paste!?


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

Gibts da keine "Zum Projekt hinzufügen"?

... diese IDE macht mir immer mehr Angst..

Mal schaun wenn ich die nachher installiert habe!


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2006)

Man kann auch importieren, aber Copy&Paste geht halt schneller (natürlich NICHT direkt in den Workspace sondern in einen Ordner in ein existierendes Projekt)


----------



## SnooP (31. Okt 2006)

Man kann auch einfach mit Betriebssystemmitteln die packages in das entsprechende Verzeichnis des Projekts kopieren und in eclipse auf refreshen...


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2006)

Bin ich aber schon bös mit auf die Schnauze gefallen. Ich pfusch nie wieder was im Workspace ohne Eclipse ...


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

Genau das Problem hatte ich auch und dann war das Ding gleich deinstalliert...

Beim JBuilder kann man rumändern was man will, dem ist das immer egal..


----------



## Eclipse ist groß (31. Okt 2006)

Okay, hatte die Dateien schon vorher rein kopiert, hatte aber nichts geändert.
Habe das Projekt jetzt nochmal importiert und nun klappts. Merkwürdige IDE


----------



## niemand (31. Okt 2006)

Mit den VCS (ich benutze subversion) geht das eigentlich recht elegant: Neue Files ins Repository laden und dann das komplette Repository als Projekt auschecken.

cu


----------



## Wildcard (31. Okt 2006)

Es gibt import und copy/paste, was braucht man denn noch?
Mit kopieren in den Workspace und refreshen geht's zwar auch, aber sollte man eher nicht machen, da Eclipse meta-informationen an Dateien anhängen kann und eventuell externe Plugins Probleme bekommen wenn man von aussen etwas ändert.


----------

